# I need to vent about what happened to me last wknd



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

I found a cornfield friday nite holding close to 800 cans. and 1000 ducks. Went and got permission, the landowner said it was all mine for the weekend cause he was going south for some pheasants. I rounded up the boys and headed out at 5 sat mornin. Shot 12 canadas and 21 ducks between the four of us. Good morning. Went out scouting on saturday nite to the cornfield. FULL of birds once again. rounded up the boys and headed out at 5 again.

We got all setup when i notice 3 vehicles park on top of a hill in the same field 350 yds away. I drove up there to see who it was and what they were planning on doing. I got up there to see a local guide. He asked me if i had permission, i said yeah i do....he says well how can you get permission when the landowner is gone. I said i got it on friday and we hunted it sat and now sun too. He started telling me about how he had the land leased. I lost my cool just a lil and told him what i think about guides.

This guy doesnt have much respect from the locals! :eyeroll: I told him since i have permission, and i was out there first im not leaving, he said fine, i will take my 9 guys and stick them along the fencerow to pass shoot. I said what???? he told me, yeah since you guys have the field of ours. At this point i was really ****** off. He told me that if i helped him out by not shooting when birds are coming over the fencerow that he would help me out by not shooting when we have birds working. This REALLY worked me up more since he had no decoys out at all(and he guides???)

Well i got back to the decoy spread and once daylight came i look into the fencerow(100yds away) and there are 3 guys. we had birds work us all morning, but the birds had to clear the fencerow to get to us. They shot at every single bird that came our way, this guide has NO RESPECT whatsoever. I am so sick of what is happening to our sport that i could uke:!!! The landowner got back sunday nite and i asked him if this guide actually has access to the field and he said that no he didnt, and that he would never get access to this field. WAIT TIL I SEE THIS GUIDE THE NEXT TIME!! OH BOY HE BETTER BE READY!!! just thought i would vent a little!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Crap like that is enough to ruin your whole season. I'm also wondering who's desperate/dumb enough to pay a guide to take them pass shooting off of a fence line??


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

....over someone else's set no less. Kinda lends credance to the "shooter" theory, doesn't it?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mhy don't you ask the landowner to prosecute him for hunting on posted land without permission???


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Bartman,

Who was it????????


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I think we'd all like to know?


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

should have peppered him with soem 3 1/2's


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Name the Guide!!!

Also call Bruce Burkett and put a bug in his ear about this guide:

Commercial Activities Supervisor Bruce Burkett, Bismarck -- 701-328-6603


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I agree with NDJ!!!

Spread this A**holes name all over the internet. Then call the warden! :sniper:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Nme this Guy and who he works for...call the warden.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Obviously if the idgits were willing to pay to pass shoot along a fence line then I am sure they had no clue that it's "wrong" to set up where they did and basically blow your spread.

I blame the guide.....not those idiots with too much money and no hunting abilities.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bartman, it would be interesting to hear a wardens take on this. ND passed a law against hunter harassment several sessions ago, I believe. Sounds like harassment to me. The guide could get his papers marked if so. Any wardens out there?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

uke:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~Fetch~ I was wondering what the uke: stud for? I guess I don't understand?

Mav....


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I question the reality of the story as Bartman refuses to state the guides name. I think we would all like to know who it was and by his actions he deserves to be known to the whole hunting community and the public. However, Bartman, if you fail to reveal who this guide was you admit to making up this story to try to dirty the names of guides and outfitters in the area and I believe that that is a form of slander/libel. 
I would watch you step.
So with that, come on, WHO WAS IT?

cootkiller


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Exactly right coot,

To validate your story, who was this guy?


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm with Coot. If no name is posted, then we can all assume that this story is made up. I usually give the benefit of the doubt, but we need a name!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Bartman, you weren't at Game Six of the Series in Chicago the other night? :bart:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It's the guides fault if this did actually occur. But as with everyone, can't really believe it without the name. And since you knew who he was it should be no problem.

And you really should press charges against someone like that.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Bartman,
After reading your post again I now REALLY question wether this happened.
For one, what self-respecting guide would ever take out 9 guys. Sorry but that just doesn't happen. Two, if he did have nine guys how come he only let 3 hunt in the fencerow that morning. Three, so you are saying that this guy took nine guys out hunting on a guided hunt and he had NO decoys with him. 
Holy cow Bartman, I can't believe you expect us to believe this jibber-jabber.
If, in fact, this story is true you have to give us the name of the guide. If you don't you lose all credibility on this site and no one, and I mean no one will give you any respect.

cootkiller

P.S. Next time, Let Moises Alou catch the ball.

Edit: The name calling isn't needed. - A. Bachmeier


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

If you post at Nodak Outdoors again, read the terms below:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

This is an open forum where you can express your views, and I'll let them slide because it's not being covered anywhere else. But all the personal attacks are getting old....REAL FAST!

Whether your new to the forum, or been around awhile...this is going to come to a hault. If you're new, and aren't aware of the policy...it's why it's posted. If you've been around, know where I stand and still keep up the personal attacks, I feel disrespected.

So this is it...If I see you attacking someone for anything other than their opinion I have no choice but to discontinue your ability to post here. Differences of opinion are great to move forward to protect the state's hunting before it's gone, but name calling is immature, and counter-productive.

So again, NODAK OUTDOORS WILL NOT TOLERATE THIS TYPE OF BEHAVOIR.

**moderators please check out the moderators forum**


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I guess the play on peoples names doesn't go over so well with some of you huh. I thought I WAS commenting on Bartman's opinion. Some of us think that he is not being truthful and we are just trying to call him on that. I don't think that there were ANY personal attacks in my thread at all.
If this is your backhanded way of getting rid of cootkiller because you disagree with my views I understand, but don't shut down a voice that speaks for many landowners and sportsman of North Dakota. Otherwise you can't truthfully call yourself Nodak Outdoors.

A larger voice than you will ever comprehend
COOTKILLER


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

CKstatement:For one, what self-respecting guide would ever take out 9 guys. Sorry but that just doesn't happen. Two, if he did have nine guys how come he only let 3 hunt in the fencerow that morning.

Are you kidding me! For one who works for an Outfitter you sure don't see what's going on? WHY WOULDN"T they take out nine guys? They are there to make money, to assure the hunt!That's it! They don't promise them birds, or hunting tactics. And YES it really DOES HAPPEN! You are fooling yourself by not believing it. AGAIN Sheldonism could start here but they won't because again you don't know that facts! So I won't start on the new stuff that he has pulled in the last month!

And by him not telling all of us means he's not spaming his name,or maybe he hasn't been back to check this site for awhile. If you were attentive enough you'd see he he hasn't posted since the thread was started.

A larger voice than you will ever comprehend .......um what?Yeah right!!!

Mav....


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

CK

If you are ever removed from this site, and I will have absolutely no part in seeing that it happens, it will be absolutely no ones fault but your own. It is possible to represent landowner opinion here without making personal attacks. Sometimes not easy, but possible. When Mr. Balnchfield was posting he did not respond with venom or insults, simply refuted the statements or did not respond. That is how polite society works.

I for one appreciate the effort Chris is making to make this people more friendly to everyone, rather than less.

Tom


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Maverick,
I am sorry the fact that I am here scares you. I guess I my intellect and point of view would scare me too if I were on you side of these issues. FYI: I have never and will never be in the employment of a guide or outfitter. I hunt North Dakota for the enjoyment of it and to intorduce to young people the beauty of North Dakota. This is more than I am sure most of the people on here can say. The guides and outfitters I know only take out four guys at a time and that is their rule. Maybe that is why they are considered the best in ND.

tsodak,
I would like to reply to you post but because of all the grammatical errors, to tell you the truth I couldn't understand what you were trying to say. Better luck next time.

cootkiller


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I know we are not supposed to pick on spelling and grammar errors on here but if you are going to do it CK, at least double check your own post before hitting the submit button.


> I guess I my intellect





> intorduce





> I would like to reply to you post but because of all the grammatical errors, to tell you the truth I couldn't understand what you were trying to say.


Pot: Hey Kettle!
Kettle: Yeah?
Pot: You're Black


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I wasn't trying to be derrogatory. I just wanted tsodak to post his thoughts again because I could not understand what he was trying to say.
I never said my spelling/grammar were perfect. After rereading however I think a person can catch the drift of my post. I couldn't with tsodak's.
Sorry.

cootkiller


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

CK behave yourself


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Hold on a second here. This started out as a false claim that a guide did something wrong and has turned into some of you heading up an all out campaign against cootkiller because he called Bartman on his claim and caught him in a lie.

I get chastised when I do things like that, but when fetch implies that I like it when people shove fingers up my whazoo, nothing happens. Oh, and you guys say you are unbiased, come on. I see how it is.

Anyway,
Bartman has still not come clean, so I guess that lack of response is an admission of guilt.

Thank you, my job is done on this topic

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Cootkiller,
I honestly could care less about all of the other stuff that has been going on in the thread. But since when does a non response admit a persons guilt. I don't really care if he did or the guide did what. I am just questioning your logic.

I have come to the conclusion that you get a charge out of getting everyone all bent out of shape. I guess if thats your game then have fun.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

No, gandergrinder, is what I am saying is that bartman made a pretty serious accusation that applies to many hardworking men and women in my area. An accusation that would affect them all due to their profession. Bartman has been asked, since he says that he knows the guide, to name him. I take his lack of response to mean that he made up his story. If I were a guide and/or outfitter I would be furious and would look into formal charges against bartman and the website that is spreading false propaganda. The United States protects people against this type of libel/slander. In this case it is written and would be classified as libel(the worse of the two charges). I myself am not a guide so I could not bring this to the attention of the FCC, who governs this kind of thing on the internet. However, I am sure that there are some guides out there that would like to know this information. You can also ask Dan Buiede as he is an attorney, and see if I am blowing smoke or not. However, you should trust me as I looked into it this weekend. 
I suggest that either bartman names the guide or retracts his statement.

I can battle words for a long time before I get nasty, but trust me, when you push me too far,(like right now) look out.

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Cootkiller,
Libel and slander are very very difficult to prosecute and most cases never make it to court. As is often evident by the accusations and rumors that circulate the tabloids and porn magazines. I do not believe that the website can be responsible because everyone signs the agreement before they can post. That being said that is just my thoughts.

If you want to get nasty then thats fine. I could really care less. It really doesn't effect me. It only shows the mental level of the person behind the post.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Coot I retracted my comment :roll: now have - someone ??? retract their fingers ??? :lol: uke: You say some silly things while intoxicated :roll: - are you intoxicated all the time ??? :-?

& I never mentioned names :lol:

Coot is now the Internet police & lawyer & spelling & grammer monitor :roll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

It would be difficult to call this libel or slander as nobody was named.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Completely ridiculous to call it slander until someone is actually named, so for that reason I too would be VERY hesitant to name the name.

As for clarity of thought and grammatical accuracy, I will stand up next to you anytime coot. What I was saying in language you may understand is when you get your @ss booted, it won' be anyonesfault but your own. So don't blame anyone for censoringyour thoughts, just write them so they don't p(## other people off.

Good luck holding yourself to doing that.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Coot has a bad enough of a time trying to hold a shotgun at a goose. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Mav (sorry) it was for the action of the guides taking advantage of the situation - they need to have a back up plan like everyone else - But they think they can buy their access & everyone else better yield. - They have taken advantage of way too many, for way too long. Now there is a new Sheriff you can call & settle & not ignore these kind of things (see NDJ's post)


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I never write on these when I have had a few anymore. I did that once when I was writing on fishing budy and I got a call from some gmen about my comments. NEVER AGAIN! (They wanted me to come and work for THEM)

Thank you tsodak for the clarification. And it would be libel not slander as it is written not spoken. And that bartman would have NOTHING to worry about if the story is true, which I still say it is not. Just a fabrication of his imagination in an instigation to ruin the guides and outfitters reputation.
(Man, I should have been a poet)

cootkiller


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone else sick of this......................! Move on to something productive.....geeze!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I agree  
We can move on as soon as bartman either names the guide or comes out and admits that he lied.

It's that simple.

cootkiller


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Bartman

Not a Cubs fan are you?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Once again its like a dog chasing his tail. Going no where fast. Either you guys are getting limits very early in the morning or the birds are far and few between. Too much computer time during the hunting season!

Still killing them up here in AK.

Hey CK you eat any of that moose yet? I personnally like the backstrap of a moose cut in 1 inch steaks and fried with some butter, pepper and salt. Very tasty!


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

alright fellas, sorry about the non existence, i have been away for the last week because of a death to a best friend of mine....but now to make CK happy, if its at all possible.

There will be no prosecution because the landowner lets him hunt every piece of his land except for this cornfield at the time, he now has permission to be in the corn since the landowner has already had his cracks in it with his relatives. YES cootkiller....9 guys, no decoys. He was in the pasture that he had permission for along the edge of our decoys spreads cornfield. 3 guys to the SE of us, and the other 6 were around the corner of the pasture on another section of the pasture. THe guide works for 1st choice guide service. FYI cootkiller, i have since talked to this guide adn actually came on pretty good behalfs with him. He admitted that he didnt think that anyone else would be in the field and that he didnt have his backup field. Then he told me that he wasnt really going to setup decoys anyway, they were just going to pass shoot in their pasture cuz the ducks were swarming in there the nite before. I apologized to him for losing my cool and he told me its pretty normal these days to get yelled at being a guide. So if you have any other remarks cootkiller, lets hear them.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This whole thread has been BULLCRAP, read bartmans first post.

Apologize, hell I'd kiss his lillylivered hind end to have 9 retards pass shoot the birds I was trying to decoy, what a novel idea, it had to be just a ball!!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello Gentleman:

What can you do when it is your own land? Let's say that they are
on you border, were do you stand? I have been posed with this 
problem and if no shots over your airspace, no law has been broken.


----------

